

Show HN: SocioLotto (app) Your chance to get your message broadcast to everyone - plainold
http://www.sociolotto.com

======
plainold
Please help test out my new app and I'll add your username to the About page!
Comments can be sent to SocioLotto@gmail.com. Thanks for your help!

